# Eclipse photos



## Terry D (Aug 24, 2017)

I was nearly clouded out after a 200 mile drive and spending a night in my car. The day started clear, then clouded up so badly I couldn't see the sun at all. Eventually it thinned just enough to let me grab a few shots. Thank heavens for software which allowed me to remove some of the haze and reveal details.


This is called 'Bailey's Beads'. It happens when the sun is blocked by mountains on the moon.




A last flash is sometimes called a Diamond Ring



Only seconds away from totality now...


Totality! Can you see the red solar prominences along the right side of the moon? 

  

Two minutes later it's all over... totality anyway.



Later I captured some sun spots as the moon moved away almost no clouds by this time.(color added in software)


----------



## Gumby (Aug 24, 2017)

Wow! Neat shots, Terry!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 24, 2017)

Terry, stunning shots! And thank you for sharing the varied stages of the solar eclipse. Here, in NY, all just turned grey. I hope you wore those special glasses to protect your eyes!

Silver:moon: before the sun


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2017)

Absolutely ethereal, enigmatic, soul shatteringly gorgeous... Terry, I had no idea that parts of the eclipse had names like "Baileys Beads"... how fabulous, and poetic! I am enchanted... I was so looking forward to your photographs, and I am blown away... I hope you enjoyed your adventure, many people said it was a spiritual experience for them, and I agree....   thank you so much for sharing ...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 25, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Absolutely ethereal, enigmatic, soul shatteringly gorgeous... Terry, I had no idea that parts of the eclipse had names like "Baileys Beads"... how fabulous, and poetic! I am enchanted... I was so looking forward to your photographs, and I am blown away... I hope you enjoyed your adventure, many people said it was a spiritual experience for them, and I agree....   thank you so much for sharing ...



In my head I knew it was going to be a powerful experience -- everyone who has seen one says so -- but even knowing that, I was unprepared for how moving the moment of totality was. It actually brought me to tears -- partly from the relief of not being completely clouded out, but mostly because it is so unlike anything I've ever experienced. I'm very grateful to be able to share a bit of the experience with my friends.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2017)

Terry D said:


> In my head I knew it was going to be a powerful experience -- everyone who has seen one says so -- but even knowing that, I was unprepared for how moving the moment of totality was. It actually brought me to tears -- partly from the relief of not being completely clouded out, but mostly because it is so unlike anything I've ever experienced. I'm very grateful to be able to share a bit of the experience with my friends.




I think of myself as a writer and a poet, but I am at a loss to describe how I felt as I watched the eclipse...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks Terry, You did such a wonderful job capturing the moment. The enlargements are spectacular and the sequence
enables one to study the event as well as the beauty.


----------

